# PM Hinten Avid und 180 mm Bremsscheibe



## GeorgeP (11. Juli 2011)

Ich mach mal nen neuer fred auf, das Granite Chief 2011 hat hinten eine 180 mm PM aufnahme.
So nun ist eine Avid bremse montiert mit 185mm Bremsscheibe, ich möchte aber eine 180 mm Bremsscheibe fahren.
Weil eine größere auswahl an bremsscheiben 

So wie es aussieht habe ich nur die möglichkeit an der PM aufnahme 2,5 mm abzutragen, ist irgendwie nicht so klasse, oder ne andere bremse. Was aber auch nicht so dolle ist.

Hat einer von euch vieleicht ne andere idee ????


Wie das aussieht kann man gut an dem foto sehen







Cheers
George


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Vorhaben. Da die 2012er Modelle von Avid nun endlich auch 180er Scheiben haben wird es wohl das Einfachste sein die neuen Tri-Align Unterlegscheiben zu verbauen. Dann sollte alles ohne feilen oder Basteln passen. Ist halt schade, dass Avid die XX Scheiben nicht in 203mm baut, dann wäre das Gefummels nicht nötig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

Hatte mal kurz mit Sport Import gemailt. Die 2012er Unterlegscheiben sind ab Oktober/November verfügbar. Ansonsten einfach dünnere Canti-Scheibchen besorgen dann passts auch.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Hatte mal kurz mit Sport Import gemailt. Die 2012er Unterlegscheiben sind ab Oktober/November verfügbar. Ansonsten einfach dünnere Canti-Scheibchen besorgen dann passts auch.


 

na das nenn ich doch mal eine erfreuliche info 


Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, wenn ne 185er verbaut ist, dann würden doch bei der 180er Scheibe die Bremsbeläge 2,5mm weniger Bremsscheibe greifen als bei der 185er oder? Merkt man das wirklich?


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

Hope baut aber auch 2-Teilige Scheiben mit 185mm für die alte M6 (nur so als Alternative)


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wenn ne 185er verbaut ist, dann würden doch bei der 180er Scheibe die Bremsbeläge 2,5mm weniger Bremsscheibe greifen als bei der 185er oder? Merkt man das wirklich?



Das Problem dabei ist, dass du oben am Belag ein Grat entsteht der verhindert das sich die Beläge, wenn sie Verschleiss aufweisen, noch an die Scheibe drücken können...


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Hmm, okay, is n Wort... 

â¬dit: Aber Avid verbaut doch oben und unten immer diese halbrunden Schalen. Davon reicht doch auch eine. Dann mÃ¼sst es doch wieder passen.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wenn ne 185er verbaut ist, dann würden doch bei der 180er Scheibe die Bremsbeläge 2,5mm weniger Bremsscheibe greifen als bei der 185er oder? Merkt man das wirklich?


 

das hast du richtig erkannt, das kann man so nicht fahren !

Deshalb wollte ich wissen was es für lösungen gibt und die hab ich ja nu.

Es müßen nur die unteren schalen 2,5mm flacher sein damit das ganze ordentlich funktioniert.
Bis oktober /november ist ja nicht wirklich so lange bis die flachen scheiben von avid verfügbar sind.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Och, warum kann man das so nicht fahren?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Och, warum kann man das so nicht fahren?


 

Man(n) kann schon, ist nur nicht ratsam und sinnvoll ...

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Ja aber warum nicht?  Ich versteh das nicht, was kann denn passieren wenn eine der Schalen nicht da ist?


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Och, warum kann man das so nicht fahren?



Siehe oben. Kannst du schon, aber eben nur eine Zeit lang.


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja aber warum nicht?  Ich versteh das nicht, was kann denn passieren wenn eine der Schalen nicht da ist?



Dann funktioniert die Bremssattelausrichtung nicht mehr.
Ich würde bei der Version auch auf Stahlunterlegscheiben zurückgreifen und nicht einfach eine der Kugelscheiben entfernen, da das stabiler ist.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Ne, Moment, wenn ich nun ein der komischen Schalen weg lasse, dann liegen die BelÃ¤ge wieder 2,5mm tiefer und drÃ¼cken somit komplett auf die Scheibe. Der Grad entsteht also nicht.

GeorgP schreibt ja, dass es aber nicht geht, dass so eine Schale fehlt und da frage ich mich warum.

â¬dit: da haben sich die Antworten Ã¼berschnitten.

Das sehe ich anders, wenn eine der Schalen noch da ist, dann ist doch noch genug Verstellbereich gegeben. Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Gedankenknoten?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

Mik stop stop, die unteren schalen müssen 2,5mm flacher sein dann gehts. Das kannst du natürlich auch mit einfachen u-scheiben machen oder mit einer kleinen distanzhülse oder ähnlichem.
Die ausrichtung funktioniert dann aber halt nach augenmaß und nicht mehr avid typisch.
Ha da hab ich mich gerade selbst auf ne idee gebracht ))
Ich richte eh immer nach augenmaß aus.

Na dann lass ich mir mal auf der arbeit 2 solche hülsen drehen ...


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Ookay, jetzt nähern wir uns dem Ganzen ja.  Es würde also technisch auch ohne die Halbrundschalen gehen, nur halt aufwendiger... 

Wenn Dein Selbstbau funzt, mach auf jeden Fall mal ein Bild und poste es bitte. Finde so Sachen immer cool zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

Mik kann ich gerne machen, das wird aber nix wildes werden.

Das problem ist nur ich muß noch bis zum 20 August warten, dann kommt mein bike auch erst 

Aber die hülsen lass ich morgen schon mal machen, willst auch welche ?


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Neee Danke, fahre die The One, da sind gar keine Schalen verbaut. Habe wie gesagt nur immer Interesse daran, zu sehen, wie Gleichgesinnte Probleme beheben.


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann brauchst sowas ja nicht .

ich werd dann morgen die hülsen hier einstellen...


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)

Was'n Held
Mir könntest welche mitmachen...


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Juli 2011)

Frypan schrieb:


> Was'n Held
> Mir könntest welche mitmachen...


 
kein problem, ich lass dann mal ein paar mehr machen. 

Wenn se fertig sind bekommst PM


----------



## Frypan (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## GeorgeP (14. Juli 2011)

Und so sehen jetzt die scheiben aus, sind 3mm stark. Damit sollte es möglich sein 180mm scheiben zu fahren.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2011)

So sieht das ganze nun fertig moniert aus. Die u- scheiben muste ich nochmal um 2/10 flacher machen. Somit haben sie nun eine stärke von 2,8mm.
Die bremsbeläge nutzen nun den kompletten reibring, was ja mit den orginalen tri align nicht möglich war.
Durch den wegfall der unteren tri align ausrichtung ist jetzt etwas aufwendiger den bremssattel zu justieren. Aber man macht das ja jetzt nicht jeden tag.

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (28. August 2011)




----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

Nachdem der versuch Maguran Storm SL bremsscheiben gescheitert ist, habe ich nun die Avid HS 1 montiert.
Insgesamt wiegen diese scheiben 36g mehr, sind darfür sorgloß und ich habe mitlerweile eine klasse zu dosierende bremse !

Und so sieht das ganze nun aus, ok die Storm SL scheibe ist schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (26. September 2011)

Machen einen soliden Eindruck!

Ich glaub ich werd für Ninas Scheiben echt mal den Tip befolgen den ich hier gelesen hatte, von wegen plan schleifen. Bei ihren Scheiben hört es sich beim Bremsen echt so an als ob die ganz rau sind, quasi als ob die Belüftungslöcher ausgefranzt sind. Bei meinen eingefahrenen hört sich das sehr smooth an.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2011)

Ich denke das Ninas scheiben einfach nicht ordentlich eingebremst sind, quatschen wir mal morgen drüber !


----------



## Alex-F (26. September 2011)

Jawoll Cheff


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps fürs richtige einbremsen?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

25-30 mal aus ca. 25Km/H auf 10 Km/H runterbremsen.


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Hatte ma was gelesen wegen feucht machen etc, Schwachsinn?

Sachte oder mit schmackes?


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hatte ma was gelesen wegen feucht machen etc, Schwachsinn?
> 
> Sachte oder mit schmackes?


 
watt macht wohl ne nasse bremse 


Mit sachte geht da nix, weil dann da mal nix bremst. Das wirst schon merken ab wann du etwas gefühlvoller die bremse ziehen musst.

Kleiner tipp schön weit hinter den sattel bei der geschichte !


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Guter Tipp, wollte nicht gleich auf der ersten Fahrt nen Ultra-Stoppi machen  

THX!!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Juni 2013)

Ist schon ne Weile her aber ich habe eine Verständnisfrage.

Wenn eine BB7 (fahr ich) mit Unterlegscheiben (egal welches Modelljahr) auf eine 160ger PM Aufnahme passt, warum muss sie dann dünnere Unterlegscheiben haben, wenn die PM Aufnahme 180mm ist? Die Höhe der Bremse wird doch hier um die um 20mm verschobene PM Aufnahme bestimmt und nicht durch die Unterlegscheiben.

Die Frage kommt daher, dass ich die BB7 fahr (keine Ahnung welches Modelljahr) und noch einen IS 20mm Adapter rumliegen habe, mit dem ich das VR (IS Gabel) auf 180mm umrüsten will. 

Nico.

Es handelt sich um diesen Adapter: Klick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

